# Flush Mount Volume Knob to Vinyl Siding



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Try this link there should be something similar but designed better. www.*midamerica*components.com/ Good luck BOB


----------



## fatdan777 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bob, I'll check it out.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Anytime!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*looks like j channel*

that photo looks to be of J channel cut in four pieces then putty? plaster? in the middle is all. though there are premade like Bob said that work better and will not leak behind as that J channel could. good luck!


----------

